# spielt Glück noch der braune Abgrund herauf



## Alexmagno

¡Hola! ¿Qué imagen evoca la oración entre corchetes? ¿qué efecto genera el compuesto "heraufspielen" sobre la palabra Glúck? ¿qué significa exactamente?

Warm athmet der Fels: 
schlief wohl zu Mittagdas Glück auf ihm seinen Mittagsschlaf?
*In grünen Lichtern
spielt Glück noch der braune Abgrund herauf.

*Una amiga me dijo que heraufspielen podría significar "llevar" algo hacia arriba, como cuando se tira cosas hacia arriba al jugar con alguien que está arriba de uno.

este es mi intento:

En verdes luces
la felicidad es *juguetonamente llevada (¿lanzada? tal vez) *arriba *aun* por el pardo abismo.

P.D.: Otro que no es natural de Alemania pero que radica 1o años ahí, me dijo que el abismo "desde arriba" ve cómo la felicidad sube desde abajo hacia arriba.

¿Qué opinan?


----------



## Geviert

La frase es:

der braune Abgrund spielt (das) Glück in grünen Lichtern herauf. el verbo es herauf-spielen, sujeto de la frase es Abgrund (abismo).

 Herauf significa aquí: <Adv.> von (dort) unten nach (hier) oben; "desde allí abajo hacia aquí arriba". Este punto de observación es importante, porque quiere decir que, en esta frase, el abismo (Abgrund) no está abajo como se cree, sino arriba. 

No estoy de acuerdo con traducir Glück con felicidad. Tiene también ese significado, pero tendería a usar suerte o fortuna en esta frase.


----------



## Alexmagno

Gracias Geviert.

Ya en privado acordamos que el punto de observación desde el cual se dice "aquí arriba" sería la de aquel que dice eso (el que hace el discurso, el autor en todo caso) y no el abismo.  Pienso que con "pardo abismo" se refiere al fondo marítimo, aunque puede que sea otra manera nietzscheana de decir "mar azul oscuro". No sé.

Realmente no sé si ese "noch" significa incluso/hasta o aún/todavía.

Ojalá otros de wordreference puedan dar más ideas al respecto.


----------



## osa_menor

Geviert said:


> La frase es:
> 
> der braune Abgrund spielt (das) Glück in grünen Lichtern herauf. el verbo es herauf-spielen, sujeto de la frase es Abgrund (abismo).
> 
> Herauf significa aquí: <Adv.> von (dort) unten nach (hier) oben; "desde allí abajo hacia aquí arriba". Este punto de observación es importante, porque quiere decir que, en esta frase, el abismo (Abgrund) no está abajo como se cree, sino arriba.
> 
> No estoy de acuerdo con traducir Glück con felicidad. Tiene también ese significado, pero tendería a usar suerte o fortuna en esta frase.



Hola a todos

Encuentro aquí una discusión interesante. Leí ese poema del filósofo alemán Friedrich Nietzsche en la red y quiero dar mi opinión aquí: 

No creo que en *esta* oración el abismo se entiende como estar arriba. Sé que para Nitzsche el cielo también puede ser un abismo, porque encontré en un libro de google.books este cita:
    "Für Zarathustra ist der Himmel als er selbst nicht das Licht,     sondern der tödliche "Licht-Abgrund". 
Cuando se contempla el universo como conjunto, uno puede preguntarse ¿qué es arriba y qué es abajo? 

Pero en el caso del tema, pienso yo, se trate de un abismo que realmente está "abajo". Quizá es una metáfora para un abismo en la alma de alguien? (Eine Tiefe).
También el color de este abismo -pardo- parece aludir a un lugar muy abajo.





Alexmagno said:


> Gracias Geviert.
> 
> Ya en privado acordamos que el punto de observación desde el cual se  dice "aquí arriba" sería la de aquel que dice eso (el que hace el  discurso, el autor en todo caso) y no el abismo.   Pienso que con "pardo abismo" se refiere al fondo marítimo, aunque  puede que sea otra manera nietzscheana de decir "mar azul oscuro". No  sé.
> 
> Realmente no sé si ese "noch" significa incluso/hasta o aún/todavía.
> 
> Ojalá otros de wordreference puedan dar más ideas al respecto.



Si el "pardo abismo" se refiere a un mar, creo que se refiere al superficie de éste. Que la luz del sol descendido se refleja en el juego de las ondas. 
También puede ser que el poeta, para su imagen, elegía una barranca (como hay en las montañas, en el fondo de las cuales estando un agua pardo).

Este "noch" en mi opinión significa "incluso/hasta" y se refiere al "paro abismo".

Este sería como lo veo la frase del tema: "Mediante de luces verdes, jugando, lleva     arriba felicidad incluso el pardo abismo."

Saludos


----------



## Geviert

Hallo Osa_Menor,



Ich habe eine Frage: 




> No creo que en *esta* oración el abismo se entiende como estar arriba.



wenn der Abgrund nicht oben, sondern "wie logisch gewartet" irgendwo unten liegt, wie man erklären kann, dass "der Abgrund"  im Satzbau Subjekt ist und im Nominativ steht?  

ich verstehe so:

der Abgrund spielt .... *her*-auf:  also von dort unten nach hier oben, wo eben das Subjekt steht, d.h. der Abgrund! Der Subjekt muss oben sein (sonst *herauf *ist falsch).

oder sehe ich falsch? 


PS. Oder, wie gesagt, liegt der Blickpunkt des Subjekts in einem metaphorischen, poetischen Himmel-Abgrund.


----------



## osa_menor

Geviert said:


> Hallo Osa_Menor,
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe eine Frage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wenn der Abgrund nicht oben, sondern "wie logisch gewartet" irgendwo unten liegt, wie man erklären kann, dass "der Abgrund"  im Satzbau Subjekt ist und im Nominativ steht?
> 
> ich verstehe so:
> 
> der Abgrund spielt .... *her*-auf:  also von dort unten nach hier oben, wo eben das Subjekt steht, d.h. der Abgrund! Der Subjekt muss oben sein (sonst *herauf *ist falsch).
> 
> oder sehe ich falsch?
> 
> 
> PS. Oder, wie gesagt, liegt der Blickpunkt des Subjekts in einem metaphorischen, poetischen Himmel-Abgrund.



Hola Geviert:

Ich würde das Problem von "unten", "oben", "herauf" und der Perspektive mal am Beispiel von zwei Personen erklären, von denen einer (*A*) *unten* im Garten steht und der andere (*B*) *oben*, sagen wir mal, auf einem Balkon:

*A* im Garten findet einen Ball und spielt ihn zu *B* auf den Balkon. 
*A* denkt: *ich* spiele den Ball zu *B* *hinauf*. (von unten nach oben) *A* ist Subjekt (Nominativ), der Ball ist Objekt. 
*B* (auf dem Balkon) denkt: *A* spielt den Ball zu mir *herauf*. *A* bleibt Subjekt, nur der Standpunkt des Betrachters ist ein anderer.

Von oben betrachtet, kommt etwas herauf; von unten betrachtet geht es hinauf.

im Poem haben wir einen Betrachter (*B*) Zaratustra, ein Objekt (grüne Lichter, die Glück symbolisieren) und den Abgrund, welcher hier personifiziert wird, (*A*).
Du hast es genauso formuliert:


> La frase es:
> 
> der braune Abgrund spielt (das) Glück in grünen Lichtern herauf. el  verbo es herauf-spielen, sujeto de la frase es Abgrund (abismo).



Die Lichter werden "von unten her" nach oben, herauf zu Zaratustra, der auf dem Fels steht, reflektiert (gespielt).
Oben steht also nicht das Subjekt sondern der Betrachter und gleichzeitig Empfänger des Glücks, das Subjekt bleibt der Abgrund, der unten ist.

Wenn der Abgrund oben wäre, würde er das Glück herunter (vom Betrachter aus gesehen "von oben her") spielen.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte die Frage aufklären.

Einen freundlichen Gruß,
Osa.


----------



## Geviert

Danke Osa, jetzt ist es mir klar. Zum besseren Verständnis könnte man dann den Satz ergänzend wie folgt schreiben:

_Der braune Abgrund spielt (das) Glück in grünen Lichtern *zu mir* herauf. 
_
"Zu mir" bezieht sich im Text auf den oberen Standpunkt des Betrachters (deshalb *herauf*). 


Im Text hast Du *heraufspielen *i.S.v. "reflektieren" (Lichtreflexion) verstanden. Ist es das Verb "heraufspielen" im Deutschen auch so zu vertehen? Wenn ja, dann könnte man den Satz so umschreiben:

_Der braune Abgrund reflektiert [auf mich] in grünen Lichtern das Glück.
_

Nebenfrage: würdest Du hier "Glück" im *positiven *Sinne von "felicidad" und nicht besser *neutral *im Sinne von Schicksal oder Fügung verstehen? 


Danke im Voraus!

Geviert


----------



## osa_menor

In meinem Verständnis ist "Glück" in dieser Zeile ein Gefühl, welches der Betrachter des Lichterspiels hat. 
Als ich die Verse zum ersten Mal gelesen habe, entstand das folgende Bild vor meinen Augen:
    Jemand steht auf einem sehr hohen Fels.
    Dieser Mensch auf dem Fels sieht, wie das Licht der letzten     Sonnenstrahlen von den Wellen (die quasi mit dem Licht spielen)     reflektiert wird (zu ihm hoch auf den Felsen). Und dieser Anblick     erweckt ein Glücksgefühl in ihm. Gleichzeitig weiß er, dass bald die     Nacht hereinbrechen wird. Aber er hat keine Angst vor dieser Nacht (..._Schielt         nicht mit schiefem Verführerblick die Nacht mich an? __...)_
Ein paar Zeilen weiter wird noch einmal das Wort "Glück" erwähnt. 
_Heiterkeit, güldene, komm! Du des Todes heimlichster süssester Vorgenuss!
      - Lief ich zu rasch meines Wegs? Jetzt erst, wo der Fuss müde ward, holt dein Blick mich noch ein,
      holt dein *Glück* mich noch ein._ 
Hier könnte "suerte" passen, aber in der Zeile des Themas würde ich es mit "felicidad" übersetzen.

P.S. Ich finde das Gedicht ganz schön morbide, so voller Todessehnsucht. Aber Der Dichter hat es ja auch unmittelbar vor seiner geistigen Umnachtung geschrieben.


----------



## RoboSP

Buenas respuestas.

Tengo una pregunta en cuanto al "herauf-". En español* a veces* decimos "aquí arriba" o "hacia aquí arriba" sin que importe que el objeto que viene a nosotros esté realmente abajo. Por ejemplo: en los casos en que uno está arriba de un cerro, monte y dice luego esto: un pedazo de piedra me cae del cielo hacia aquí arriba (arriba del monte, uno entendería).


Si en alemán el "herauf" puede ser utilizado de esa forma, es posible que el autor cuando dice "herauf-" *no se refiera a que el abismo esté abajo*, sino para dar a entender que él está arriba de (encima de) alguna cosa (ya sea cerro, peñón, techo de una casa, etc).

¿Es posible eso en el alemán? ¿u obligatoriamente *y en todos los casos* cuando se usa herauf- el objeto que viene hacia uno tiene que estar abajo?

Gracias de antemano.

RoboSP.


----------



## osa_menor

Hola RoboSP:
Te doy le bienvenido en los foros de WR.
Pienso que *en todos los casos* cuando se usa herauf- el objeto que viene hacia uno tiene que estar abajo, pero quería enterarme de los opiniones de los otros foreros.
Ich gebe diese Frage weiter: kann man "herauf-" benutzen, wenn das Objekt, das kommt, nicht unten ist? 

Saludos


----------



## RoboSP

Gracias Osa_menor


----------

